# Pro Solar Install



## Ken & Pam (Feb 14, 2016)

I've been doing a lot of research lately on Solar system installations and although I have the Know-How and tools to do it myself I am new to owning a class-C and don't want to mess up my RV. I've been calling around to different local (St. Louis, MO.) RV repair and accessory installation places to try and find out how much it would cost to have someone install it for me and I can’t seem to get an answer from anyone other than "Bring it in and we will give you an estimate" I really want just a rough idea on the installation cost before I pursue it further. Under 1K? over 1K? Over 2K? We own a 2008 Winnebago WF229T and the system I am looking at buying is: "http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BBDC9GC...olid=3NZGYC43LSSMX&coliid=IUFUWTHAK6IZS&psc=1"
I guess what scares me the most is running the wires from point A (Solar panels on top of RV) to point B (Batteries and inverter/converter) and C (Monitor inside of RV). If someone has info on rough cost of installation I really would appreciate it.


----------



## LEN (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks like a good size for a C. With you supplying all of the components I would think one day install So about $2000 total. Question Room for batteries, more than two? 
Most installs run down the refer port which is EZ access to battery and converter area,which also means EZ to run control wires. Have not installed on my C but everything including batteries is near the entry door.

LEN


----------



## Ken & Pam (Feb 15, 2016)

LEN said:


> Looks like a good size for a C. With you supplying all of the components I would think one day install So about $2000 total. Question Room for batteries, more than two?
> Most installs run down the refer port which is EZ access to battery and converter area,which also means EZ to run control wires. Have not installed on my C but everything including batteries is near the entry door.
> 
> LEN


Were you thinking 2K just for the install charge Len?


----------



## LEN (Feb 16, 2016)

No $1500 plus $500 labor @$50 and hour $2000 total for the installed solar that you supply, however with the intergration of an inverter maybe a little more and if you have them install batteries that would be additional also. You are looking at several things besides the solar install and how well that goes will tell the story, for instance. Do you have room for the batteries. Adding making a battery area can be $$$. Then although simple, are you intergrating the inverter into your present wiring or as a stand alone. At between $60 and $100 an hour this can get $$$$. If you can do the xtras yourself the solar itself is straight forward.


----------

